# Blueberry Muffins without sugar!



## pckouris (Jan 18, 2006)

I have been baking very nice blueberry muffins and have been giving them out to friends which they enjoy!
I have one friend who should not have sugar. How can I make him his favorite blueberry muffins without sugar?


----------



## Erik (Jan 18, 2006)

Have you ever heard of Splenda, I am diabetic, and it is fantastic!!!


----------



## Erik (Jan 18, 2006)

Here is a recipe from their website: http://www.splenda.com/recipe_detail.jhtml?id=splenda/recipes/library/br_blueberrymuffin.inc


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 18, 2006)

Pete, this recipe uses only 1/4 cup brown sugar.  Splenda has a brown sugar version.  I have not used the brown sugar Splenda, but it might be worth a try.  If your friend is a diabetic it also is important to use less refined flours so using whole wheat in the recipe also will help with a person's sugar levels. 

Whole Wheat Blueberry Muffins

Nonstick cooking spray
1 cup whole wheat flour
¾ cup all-purpose flour
¼ cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1 Tbsp. plus 1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
½ tsp. ground allspice
1 cup fat free buttermilk
2 Tbsp. canola oil
2 Tbsp. unsweetened applesauce
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Lightly spray muffin tin with cooking spay. In large bowl, combine flours, brown sugar, baking powder, cinnamon and allspice. In another bowl, whisk together buttermilk, oil, applesauce and egg. Make well in center of dry ingredients. Pour in buttermilk mixture, stirring until just combined (do not overmix). Stir in blueberries. Spoon batter evenly into prepared muffin cups. Bake until tops are golden, 20-25 minutes. Transfer pan to wire rack to cool slightly. Transfer muffins to cooling rack. Serve warm.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 18, 2006)

Also reading this section on the sweeteners and desserts for diabetics may help. 

http://www.diabetes.org/nutrition-and-recipes/nutrition/sweeteners.jsp

and here is another recipe that may be of use to you.

Buttermilk, Bran, and Blueberry Muffins


----------



## pckouris (Jan 18, 2006)

Great, you guys. Thank you. That answers my sugar question!
And one more question? I am using fresh blueberries. Should I be using dried blueberries?


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 18, 2006)

Here is a recipe that doesn't call for sugar or any artifical sweetners. Instead it utalizes the natural sweetness of bananas and adds a pinch of cinnamon for extra flavour: Banana Blueberry Muffins


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 18, 2006)

Pete said:
			
		

> Great, you guys. Thank you. That answers my sugar question!
> And one more question? I am using fresh blueberries. Should I be using dried blueberries?


 
Fresh blueberries are fine.  When I cannot get to a store that has fresh blueberries I also use frozen ones.


----------



## pckouris (Jan 19, 2006)

Wonderful! I can't thank you all enough! My friend can't have too much sugar products as a result I will still bake him blue berry muffins but without the risk of hurting him.
Thank you all again.


----------

